# Holly the rough collie.



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

This is my collie who now lives with my aunt, it was a very hard decision but she couldnt cope with the daily noise and comings and goings of kids and rescue animals in my house, she is perfect at my aunts and a real dream of a dog.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

she is beautiful!! she must take some amount of grooming...


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Shes lovely - where did you get her from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

She lovely, i've noticed you have a good eye for photography too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dog very regal looking


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

she's gorgeous


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
She is from the Amalie lines


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Anne H ?? 
Shes lovely - I do have a soft spot for a nice Sable and White


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely, i have a rough a blue merle,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she is lovely


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Beautiful girl!


----------

